# Does Lyft Deactivate for Low Acceptance Rating?



## Jdprod123 (Aug 21, 2016)

So I know Lyft will absolutely positively boot you for cancellations but it is unclear to me whether or not Lyft will deactivate drivers for a low acceptance rating. If anyone has any concrete facts, evidence such as a written policy on it I'd really appreciate it.


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

Mine has been at 50% or lower over the past 3 months. (Stopped accepting PINGS more than 9 minutes away.) I'm still active and have a 4.9 rating.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

Jdprod123 said:


> So I know Lyft will absolutely positively boot you for cancellations but it is unclear to me whether or not Lyft will deactivate drivers for a low acceptance rating. If anyone has any concrete facts, evidence such as a written policy on it I'd really appreciate it.


Uber doesn't. Lyft may. However I don't see posts on this forum where people complain about deactivation for low acceptance on Lyft


----------



## Coolrider101nk (Jun 21, 2016)

Lyft appears to only deactivate for safety or vehicle damage plus the obvious expiration of documents on file. I've talked to SF drivers who say that rating, acceptance and cancellation don't matter as long as you don't commit a crime on a passenger. This came up when he told me how he treats his over demanding line riders. He ain't taking no trash. It's a bus level service, if you don't like it get out.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

Coolrider101nk said:


> Lyft appears to only deactivate for safety or vehicle damage plus the obvious expiration of documents on file. I've talked to SF drivers who say that rating, acceptance and cancellation don't matter as long as you don't commit a crime on a passenger. This came up when he told me how he treats his over demanding line riders. He ain't taking no trash. It's a bus level service, if you don't like it get out.


There are plenty of people posting on this site that Lyft deactivated them for excessive cancels. And unlike uber the deactivation is permanent


----------



## Jdprod123 (Aug 21, 2016)

You can definitely be deactivated for cancelling excessively I believe it's about 15% cancellation and you're done. Now I know and found out finally after emails and emails and emails that you cannot and will not be deactivated for a low acceptance rating. I'll attached the email screen shot to show you what they said. It's really good to know.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

I have cancellation of mid 20s on uber but most are either rider no shows or do not charge rider

On both accounts my acceptence rate has been in the single digits, no warnings on either accounts but i occasionally get emails and texts from lyft about it but no warning more of a courtesy thing about riders wait times.


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

My acceptance rate on Lyft has been 11% for the past two months. They sent me a promotion offer today.


----------



## DeplorableDonald (Feb 16, 2017)

My Lyft acceptance rate is currently 20%.


----------



## iUBERdc (Dec 28, 2016)

Jdprod123 said:


> View attachment 105782
> You can definitely be deactivated for cancelling excessively I believe it's about 15% cancellation and you're done. Now I know and found out finally after emails and emails and emails that you cannot and will not be deactivated for a low acceptance rating. I'll attached the email screen shot to show you what they said. It's really good to know.


Cancel 15% once and yiu get deactivated? Or stay that high for a period of time?


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Where can you find your cancellation rate on Lyft? I do not see it anywhere. In fact, other than the e-mails they send out, I cannot even find where they put acceptance rate.


----------



## Hagong (Jan 17, 2017)

I just got this. I cancelled 3-4 rides in a span of 15 mins. Lol


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

Jdprod123 said:


> View attachment 105782
> You can definitely be deactivated for cancelling excessively I believe it's about 15% cancellation and you're done. Now I know and found out finally after emails and emails and emails that you cannot and will not be deactivated for a low acceptance rating. I'll attached the email screen shot to show you what they said. It's really good to know.


Your text is contrary to your posted image...


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

I receive nastygrams for my low acceptance rates but never has Lyft threatened to de-activate me.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Used to for <50%, but that may or may not be cumulative with cancels

What confounds the issue further is Lyft doesn't count first 100 n00b rides...with many Uber full timers talking up their 5-10% acceptance or 4.2 ratings on Lyft when they're actually just too new to kick out



Trafficat said:


> Where can you find your cancellation rate on Lyft? I do not see it anywhere. In fact, other than the e-mails they send out, I cannot even find where they put acceptance rate.


Acceptance rates (BOTH of them --- one with all cancels, the other excluding correctly done noshows - for PDB eligible drivers) are in the pay and hours popup when you click the $ at the bottom of screen

Cancel rates aren't ANYWHERE


----------



## Nuke (Dec 18, 2014)

Cancellation rate limit is 15%. If you cancel more than 15 rides (no show cancels don't count) out of last 100 accepted rides you will be sent a warning. After 3rd warning they will deactivate you without any further chance for reactivation.


It is good to know that they officially said in the email they can't deactivate you for low acceptance rate. That email was a good way to insure yourself against deactivation due to low acceptance.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Not out of 100

You can get yourself flagged for cancellations by merely cancelling one or two rides on a Monday morning, completing one or none, and then deciding to take a couple days off


----------



## Nuke (Dec 18, 2014)

Adieu said:


> Not out of 100
> 
> You can get yourself flagged for cancellations by merely cancelling one or two rides on a Monday morning, completing one or none, and then deciding to take a couple days off


Take it easy man, no need to argue.


----------



## PatsFan (Mar 23, 2017)

Legally neither service can deactivate you for not accepting or canceling ride requests. They classify us as independent contractors thus not employees. To qualify as independent we set our own work conditions and times. If we don't want to accept a ride we don't need too.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Nuke said:


> Take it easy man, no need to argue.
> 
> View attachment 106994


What they say rarely matches what they do


----------



## Tysmith95 (Jan 30, 2017)

PatsFan said:


> Legally neither service can deactivate you for not accepting or canceling ride requests. They classify us as independent contractors thus not employees. To qualify as independent we set our own work conditions and times. If we don't want to accept a ride we don't need too.


Yes, for accepting ride requests. For cancelling ride requests it's a different story, you're creating a bad experience for a passenger who has to re-request a ride. If you accept a ride it is your responsibility to try to complete it, if you fail to do that too often you're at risk for deactivation.


----------



## Greenjas (Nov 12, 2016)

I was just told yesterday by a mentor at the Pepboys in Philadelphia on Delaware Ave that Lyft will deactivate me if I continue to not accept line requests. These are not cancellations. I'm talking about not hitting accept when a ping comes in. Not accepting a line then canceling the acceptance. She told me that Lyft will see this the same as accepting a request and then cancelling. She told me, I must accept every single ping that I get. My cancellation rate is less than 2%. I don't cancel accepted pings unless I am asked to do so by the Pax which I have learned I should never do. Anyway, this information came directly from the mentor and not an email response.


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

Commited my first brain fart over this weekend. Last Sunday, did a 3 pax line drop off at SFO in AM hours. Was still online and at the last pax terminal while closing out the ride. Right after rating the last pax, I immediately got a ping from another pax who was several feet away at the same terminal. This pax had literally just exited the airport terminal, called up Lyft and immediately jumped into my vehicle (the only rideshare vehicle in the terminal drop off area and at the white line at that point). So I never had the opportunity to ignore this rider's ping in the first place. I'm also still not hardcore enough to say no to the pax who was in my car at that point. So I accepted the ride and drove him back to his destination in the city. The confusing thing is that while the system accepted and processed this pax ride request (as it gave me a clear destination/drop off point) it didn't register as a trip. I never got paid for this ride, despite the fact the Lyft app allowed me to drop off and rate the pax at the endpoint. This trip also didn't show up in my driver history when I got my driver summary for the week.

Real slick marketing move on Lyft's part IMO. Free brand promotion at driver expense. Let the pax (and driver) think it's ok to do airport pickups (since app will proactively ping drivers to accept these rides despite the pax location). Then give unwitting pax a free ride and not charging pax credit card i.e not paying the driver due to Lyft policy against pickup pax at the airport. Result: pax most likely got a refund to their cc and will think warm fuzzy thoughts of Lyft in future the next time they need a ride share

To date my gullible Village Idiot driver tally: pax & Lyft: 1 ; Driver : 0 lol


----------



## Fritz Duval (Feb 4, 2017)

Greenjas said:


> I was just told yesterday by a mentor at the Pepboys in Philadelphia on Delaware Ave that Lyft will deactivate me if I continue to not accept line requests. These are not cancellations. I'm talking about not hitting accept when a ping comes in. Not accepting a line then canceling the acceptance. She told me that Lyft will see this the same as accepting a request and then cancelling. She told me, I must accept every single ping that I get. My cancellation rate is less than 2%. I don't cancel accepted pings unless I am asked to do so by the Pax which I have learned I should never do. Anyway, this information came directly from the mentor and not an email response.


Bro, how green are you? Clearly a scare tatic! Lyft nor Uber can deactive u for low acceptance. Iam a 4.9 on both platforms and refuse 2 accept Lyft line and pool. My acceptance rate hoovers around 40 percent. Just today i let 3 lyft lines go back 2 back. U will get an alert saying ur acceptance is low, once again thats all willn happen. Lyft_Uber makes more money with line_pool. Not the drivers


----------

